# qjail sharedfs readonly



## folivora (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi,

Since the sharedfs is read-only so it provides security for all the jails. I have had some issues when installing some packages from ports, because of this read-only:

`devel/pkgconfig/make install clean`


```
Creating bzip'd tar ball in '/sharedfs/usr/ports/devel/pkgconf/pkgconf-0.9.3.tbz'
tar: Failed to open '/sharedfs/usr/ports/devel/pkgconf/pkgconf-0.9.3.tbz'
pkg_create: make_dist: tar command failed with code 256
*** [do-package] Error code 1
```

I have used a workaround for these kind of problems, to temporarily mount sharedfs as rw. I do know that this disables security. 

Is there some other way to solve this issue?

BR

folivora


----------



## junovitch@ (Sep 29, 2013)

Normally the solution is to use a make.conf that specifies saving files elsewhere.


```
WRKDIRPREFIX=		/var/ports
DISTDIR=		/var/ports/distfiles
PACKAGES=		/var/ports/packages
INDEXDIR=		/var/ports
```


----------



## folivora (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey,

I will look into this thing. Thank you.


----------

